# Valuations.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

There seem to be a lot of 'How much is my PW worth' threads appearing lately. I wonder if we should adopt Mel's 'We don't do valuations' piece from the Timex forum and make it a 'sticky' here. Subject to Mel's approval, of course. As amatuers, we aren't qualified to give valuatons, and Mel's post on this topic sums up the points of this perfectly, without being offensive.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I think it's a good idea to say "We don't do valuations" - but, at the same time, we might offer some advice as to how to go about it "off-forum", e.g. check auction prices, check eBay prices, check the net generally, etc.

Just a thought...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Good point, Will. Whilst I'm not so active on this part of the forum nowadays, the old trick of looking at eBay for an average price is a good one.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Good point, Will. Whilst I'm not so active on this part of the forum nowadays, the old trick of looking at eBay for an average price is a good one.


That might work for a watch that is actively traded on the bay. For one that is so rare as to seldom come up for sale, that may not work.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

normdiaz said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Good point, Will. Whilst I'm not so active on this part of the forum nowadays, the old trick of looking at eBay for an average price is a good one.
> ...


Very true - but then I suppose that not many of us would be competent to offer any kind of valuation for such an item. I wasn't just thinking of the Bay, though - there are also post-sales auction room sites that give sold prices. Some of these are free to use - others you have to pay for - but at least we can mention that such sites exist.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Permission is granted for the use of the "answer" on all or any part of the Watch Forum, and you don't need to ask my personal permission, Mach posts it on a regular basis. :yes:

The original reason(s) for the construction of the post still stands - as non-Professionals without Horological qualifications, none of us is properly in a position to give a "Valuation", plus doing so might be construed as being the opinion of Uncle Roy, our benefactor and owner of the forum.









OTOH, if you want my Professional opinion on the standard of your Quickstep, Foxtrot or Rumba, I'm happy to do so for the appropriate fee  just as Roy or any other Professional Horologist would do for a watch value. :yes:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Blimey, Mel, I haven't done a foxtrot, quickstep or rumba for about 50 years! I can still do a Gay Gordons - but only because I play regularly for that dance - and I could probably strip the willow with the best of them...

I think the first ballroom dance I ever learned - around the age of 14 - was a valeta! :taz:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Will, Veleta is still done, but it's now classified as a "Classical Sequence Dance" - - or an Old Time one, so what does that make us then! "Pride of Erin" was the one we did at the "Yoof" club church socials :yes:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Watch it Mel, Will is after your crown... :lol:

Mike


----------

